

Himera: ClojureScript Compiler Web Service - swannodette
http://himera.herokuapp.com/index.html

======
ibdknox
BTW, the continuation of working on such an editor/environment, based on the
live game editor [1] fogus talks about in his post, is a potential Google
Summer of Code project [2] :)

[1] [http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/02/26/connecting-to-
your-c...](http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/02/26/connecting-to-your-
creation/)

[2]
[http://dev.clojure.org/display/community/Google+Summer+of+Co...](http://dev.clojure.org/display/community/Google+Summer+of+Code+2012#GoogleSummerofCode2012-Livegameeditor)

~~~
muyuu
Must keep an eye on this.

Blog link here for convenience: <http://blog.fogus.me/>

------
jemeshsu
This blog post by the author explains the project:

[http://blog.fogus.me/2012/03/27/compiling-clojure-to-
javascr...](http://blog.fogus.me/2012/03/27/compiling-clojure-to-javascript-
pt-3-the-himera-model/)

~~~
vdm
@fogus you should put this link on the repl (OP) page. Inspirational work!

------
swannodette
Note that you can use the REPL to interact w/ jQuery:

    
    
      (.-length (js/jQuery "div"))

~~~
jonase
or maybe even

    
    
        cljs.user> (.css (js/jQuery "body") "background" "cyan")

~~~
ibdknox
even better would be to add a few libs to the classpath ;)

Then you could have enfocus, jayq, crate ...

<https://github.com/ckirkendall/enfocus>

<https://github.com/ibdknox/jayq>

<https://github.com/ibdknox/crate>

------
rys
Hilariously off topic, but the background image to the website made me think
my computer screen was dirty.

------
MatthewPhillips
So... how do we use this?

